# Bazooka Extention



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Does anyone out there use the extension on their Bazookas and how well do they work ?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

If I need height I just jump on a set of stilts, wish I could help. Sorry!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

ya I hear you but sometimes just hate to wear those leg weights .... especially in the summer when its hot and just so humid out they kinda pinch the skin if you are wearing shorts.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^Wear pants.

What has the summer got you so worried about? It's November 2nd!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL... He's got a point! Besides you're up north. It shouldn't get any warmer than 70 up there!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

No-pinch leg bands.....let's get Rick on that!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Extension*

Silver,

I remember as a kid watching my uncle use the extension. He was real good on it and it seemed to work well. I also remember that he did some huffing and puffing as the center of gravity was much further away from the body.

Rick
Another thing to make huh? No matter how hard you try, some people always want more..._:blink:_

_Someone get some 3/4 inch foam rubber, duct tape the foam (a little wider than the strap) to the inside of the leg strap (keep it square) and try to keep the buckle on the metal part of the leg brace. It should hold your leg tight with the foam between the strap and your leg. If not, try thicker foam._
_If you like the feel, send me the length, thickness and width of the foam and I'll have my Lift Grip guy make some pads that you can run the straps through to__ test. If you give me the width and length of the strap too, we'll make a heavy nylon strap with a single square loop on one end and velcro. Should go on easier, pull tighter and might be pretty good. The buckles on all the stilts I had, always worked loose. _

_Whatcha bet we see these online soon?_


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

rhardman said:


> Silver,
> 
> I remember as a kid watching my uncle use the extension. He was real good on it and it seemed to work well. I also remember that he did some huffing and puffing as the center of gravity was much further away from the body.
> 
> ...


 I never like the buckle on the metal part but rather on the leg that way it does not work loose , although I could think of a better strap system , but would rather not say publicly .... but who knows maybe there is another entrepreneur in the works  the Velcro thing , well let's just say i think that it would get clogged up and dirty to fast to last .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I hate those buckles with a passion. The Velcro will indeed load up with dirt and crud. A double d ring would be my choice. Maybe vinyl coated d rings would grip the strap better.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Yea, you're right about the velcro. I usually screw things up 4-5 times before I get it correct.

Silver, if you come up with a working prototype that you like, I'll set you up with a non disclosure document (for your protection) and let you know what I 've learned about patents. I'll do a patent search if you like. It would need to be tested by other readers but if they like it, I'll be happy to put it on our site for you. Either sell it for you or provide your contact information where people can reach you direct.

Rick


----------



## drywallpro (Dec 11, 2008)

I have the bazooka extension. I does work good for high ceilings. It is kind of akward at first but you get used to it. I hope this helps.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

sometimes i attach a wire to the cutter slide and hold the bazoka by the end of the tube and pull the wire to cut.crude but works ok if you don;t have an extention.after the 2nd knee surgery i gave the stilts up


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

How high of a ceiling height can you reach with it if your say 6' tall?


----------



## drywallpro (Dec 11, 2008)

I can tape 11' ceilings and top angles. The flats are not bad but the angles require some muscle but can be done. Safer than stilts too. I am 6'2 tall.


----------

